# Dialer "Enter" und Niger-Einwahlen...



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe seit mehreren Tagen, mich ins Netz einzuwählen, da meine Internetverbindung nach zwei min automatisch gekappt wird und sich mein pc neu mit einer Dfü-Verbindung namens "ENTER" einwählt. Diese Verbindung besetzt dann sozusagen mein Modem, ich kann sie nicht beenden und muss den pc neustarten.
Zwei "kranke" Dateien hab ich auch schon gefunden, eine .exe-Datei im WINDOWS-Ordner und eine vom Namen her fast gleich lautende .pf-Datei in WINDOWS/Prefetch.
Teure Rechnung hab ich GsD noch nicht bekommen, seltsamerweise wählt dieser Dialer immer nur die 5 - und darauf kommt dann "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer". Zieht man die Telefonkabel aus dem Modem raus und später wieder ein, versucht er sofort wieder diese ominöse 5er-Verbindung aufzubauen.
Spybot S&D und andere Virenprogramme erkennen übrigens kein Virus...

Kommt das jemandem bekannt vor bzw. kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank...


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2006)

ähnlich hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13427

An weiteren Infos wäre ich interessiert, im anderen Beitrag u.a. verlinkt:
Die "erste Hilfe"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2006)

> seltsamerweise wählt dieser Dialer immer nur die 5


Dies zusammen mit dem Namen "enter" lässt mich an einen bestimmten Dialer denken, aber das ist noch sehr spekulativ...

Es gab da schon mal diesen "5"-Wähler - aber ich finde den hier nicht (mir fällt kein geeigneter Suchbegriff ein... hatte was mit dem SIXA zu tun - aber im entsprechenden Thread steht's nicht - dieser Hinweis gilt den "Technikexperten", nicht dem Vorposter)


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

*Re: Dialer "Enter"...*

Hallo!
Ich habe seit einigen Tagen den gleichen Dialer. Wenn ich mich ins Internet einwähle, wird die Verbindung gekappt und ich höre, wie sich eine Nummer versucht einzuwählen. Ich mache das Modem dann immer gleich aus und entferne die DFÜ-Verbindung namens ENTER sofort aus den Verbindungen. Ich kann dann auch problemlos ins Internet. Wenn ich dann am nächsten Tag ins Internet gehe, fängt alles wieder von vorn an. Ich brauche dringend Hilfe! Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob irgendwelche Kosten auf mich zukommen könnten? Eigentlich schalte ich das Modem ja immer gleich aus und lösche die Verbindung???


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Hey, meiner hatte sich auch unter dem Namen "ENTER" eingetragen. Warte auch noch auf die Rechnung.
Probleme waren die gleichen wie bei Euch. 
Ich wählte mich ein, dann wurde die Verbindung gekappt und das Modem wählte sich selbstständig woanders ein. 
Habe leider immer wieder versucht mich einzuwählen, aber immer wieder war das gleiche Spiel.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Hi!
Ich habe mir jetzt bei conrad einen sogenannten Dialer-Blocker bestellt. Den schaltet man zwischem Modem und Telefonleitung. Man kann dann bis zu 8 Einwahlnummern speichern und das Modem wählt dann definitiv nur die und keine anderen. Warte jetzt drauf, dass das kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Gast123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Ich habe mir jetzt bei conrad einen sogenannten Dialer-Blocker bestellt. Den schaltet man zwischem Modem und Telefonleitung. Man kann dann bis zu 8 Einwahlnummern speichern und das Modem wählt dann definitiv nur die und keine anderen. Warte jetzt drauf, dass das kommt.



Ja, das ist wohl eine sinnvolle Anschaffung.
Ich geh im Moment überhaupt nicht mehr ins Netz. Mir ist es jetzt irgendwie vergangen. Es graut mir wirklich vor dieser Rechnung, zumal ich ja mehrmals versucht habe mich einzuwählen und immer wieder dieses Dings loslegte und ich nicht gleich den Stecker gezogen habe.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Also, ich habe mich jetzt auch mal registriert, damit wir "ENTER"-Betroffenen in Kontakt treten können. Vielleicht möchtet Ihr das auch machen, dann ist ein Austausch über PN möglich.


----------



## Stine79 (26 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe mich jetzt auch mal registriert, damit wir "ENTER"-Betroffenen in Kontakt treten können. Vielleicht möchtet Ihr das auch machen, dann ist ein Austausch über PN möglich.



Sorry, aber jetzt geht es.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

*Dialer "Enter"*

Hallo Ihr "Enter-Geschädigten",

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit der DFÜ-Verbindung "Enter", wo nur die 5 als Tel.-Nr. hinterlegt ist. Löschen hilft nix. Spybot hab ich noch nicht drüberlaufen lassen.

Wer weiß, wie wir den entfernen können??????

Lasst uns hier mal in Kontakt bleiben.

Beste Grüße,
PW


----------



## Stine79 (31 Januar 2006)

*Re: Dialer "Enter"*



			
				patrickwilliams schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr "Enter-Geschädigten",
> 
> ich habe genau das gleiche Problem mit der DFÜ-Verbindung "Enter", wo nur die 5 als Tel.-Nr. hinterlegt ist. Löschen hilft nix. Spybot hab ich noch nicht drüberlaufen lassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Du!

Ich habe nun schon seit 2 Wochen meinen Computer kaum mehr an, da ich ja nicht alle Beweise vernichten will. 
Wäre aber schön, wenn du dich hier anmelden würdest, dann könnten wir per PN in Kontakt treten.
Hatte er sich denn bei dir schon eingewählt oder hast du ihn gleich bemerkt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2006)

verdammt, ihr länger Mitlesenden... was war das für ein Dialer, der die DFÜ-Verbindung mit "5" erstellt hat? Muss etwa im Juni/Juli 2005 gewesen sein... ich hatte den damals per Video dokumentiert - aber während des Videos hat's mir den PC zerlegt - samt Video


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2006)

Hier fand ich einen "DIDI-Dialer", der "5" wählt. Das war aber nicht der, den ich meinte, dafür war das zu früh...

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/464-1.html


----------



## Stine79 (2 Februar 2006)

Will Euch (die Betroffenen) nochmals fragen, ob sie sich hier nicht anmelden wollen, damit wir über PN in Kontakt bleiben können?
Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob schon jemand eine Rechnung hat und was der Spaß kostet, da bei mir leider nicht "kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer" kam.


----------



## Stine79 (7 Februar 2006)

Stine79 schrieb:
			
		

> Will Euch (die Betroffenen) nochmals fragen, ob sie sich hier nicht anmelden wollen, damit wir über PN in Kontakt bleiben können?
> Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob schon jemand eine Rechnung hat und was der Spaß kostet, da bei mir leider nicht "kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer" kam.



Mittlerweile schon jemand von den "ENTER"-Geschädigten eine Rechnung bekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2006)

*Dialerterror*

Hallo Leute
_(EDIT)_
Grüsse Euch alle aus der Schweiz Era

_Einmal reicht durchaus. _


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2006)

*Re: Dialer "Enter"...*

Ich hab seit über 4 Wochen das selber Problem
mit d. Dialer Enter Rufnummer 5, ich kriege das gar nicht gelöscht von meinem Computer. kann mir jemand helfen? Bitte um Info


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2006)

*das genannte Problem habe ich heute auch schon festgestellt*

Kann jemand schon etwas neues berichten ?

Hat jemand schon eine Telefonrechnung bekommen ?

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man den mit Sicherheit wegbekommt ?

Ich habe bei meinem Tnternet Explorer unter Verbindungen, zwei Verbindungen entdeckt.
1. Arcor Standard ( sollja auch so sein)
2. Enter
diesen habe ich mit rechte Maustaste gelöscht, auf nachfrage wirklich löschen, ja!!!
jetzt erscheint er dort nicht mehr.

wenn ich die beiden kleinen grünen Bildschirme jetzt anklicke zeigt er mir auch immer an "Verbunden mit arcor" reichte dieser Vorgang schon aus ?

Wer weiss mehr ? Wer kann Rat geben ?

Danke im Voraus

"der neue Gast"


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2006)

Hat den keiner von einem Experten den PC untersuchen lassen? Es muss doch rauszukriegen sein, was passiert ist, bevor die "ominöse 5" im DFÜ stand...
Mehr Infos, bitte. Viel mehr, bitte...
www.hijackthis.de 
mal ein log hier posten.
Irgendwas...

oder die seltsamen exe-Dateien mal einem Experten schicken.


----------



## Stine79 (14 Februar 2006)

Habe auch noch keine Telefonrechnung! Gut, die von der Telekom, auf welcher normalerweise die Grundgebühr und "Sonderrufnummern" drauf sind, ist schon da, aber da war nichts ungewöhnliches.
Jetzt heißt es die ARCOR-Rechnung (Pre-Select) abwarten. Vermute also mal, dass es dann wohl ein Auslandsdialer gewesen sein muß.

Habe aber keine Ahnung, ob bei mir die 5 angewählt wurde. Auf jeden Fall hatte sich das Ding auch unter dem Namen ENTER eingetragen.

@neuer Gast: Könntest Du Dich vielleicht anmelden, damit wir über PN in Kontakt treten können?


----------



## neuer Gast (14 Februar 2006)

*Angemeldet und "Enter" ist auch wieder da*

Hallo zusammen,

Angemeldet bin ich jetzt, um besser miteinander zu kommunizieren, hoffentlich können wir uns helfen.

Also, nach dem ich ihn wie oben beschrieben gelöscht hatte, und heute vormittag einige zeit im Internet war, ständig die DFÜ Verbindung überprüft habe "immer korekt mit Arcor verbunden war", so zunächst auch heute Nahcmittag, bis plötzlich diese Webside mit dem schwarzen Hintergrund wieder erschien.
Keine Ahnung was das war habe sofort abgebrochen, die Verbindung nach 2 sek. gekappt und siehe da, in meinen internet explorer verbindungen stand er wieder drin.
suuuuuuuper.
naja jetzt erst mal wieder gelöscht, wer weiss für wie lange ???

bis bald

(Ps habe auch nen bekannten dieses Problem gemailt, der ist nicht so doof wie ich, vieleicht kann der uns ja helfen)

cu

neuer Gast


----------



## stieglitz (14 Februar 2006)

Mach doch mal bitte das, was AKA-AKA vorgeschlagen hat, daraus können Experten dann mehr erkennen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138876#138876


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2006)

http://www.hijackthis.de/

Anleitung:
http://hjt.klaffke.de/

[email protected], das is doch schon was


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2006)

Ich denke, es ist die übliche Kombination: ukrainischer Trojaner und dann entweder Zypern oder eine der drei bekannten Adressen in Gibraltar & London...
Dass es zunächst italienische Meldungen gab, passt ins Bild.
Diese Analyse ist chaostheoretisch 

es bleibt dabei:
http://www.hijackthis.de/

Anleitung:
http://hjt.klaffke.de/


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2006)

damit zusammen geführt wird, was zusammen gehört:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13427

hab ich zwar hier schon erwähnt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135873#135873
...aber in zwei Wochen weiß ich das nicht mehr...
(...und den Dialer mit "5" im DFÜ-Netzwerk finde ich immer noch nicht, aber es gab ihn...)


----------



## Stine79 (15 Februar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, es ist die übliche Kombination: ukrainischer Trojaner und dann entweder Zypern oder eine der drei bekannten Adressen in Gibraltar & London...
> Dass es zunächst italienische Meldungen gab, passt ins Bild.
> Diese Analyse ist chaostheoretisch
> 
> ...




Besonders viel Mut und Hoffnung macht mir das jetzt leider nicht. Es wird Zeit, dass die Rechnung kommt, damit man endlich mal was sagen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

hi hab genau das gleiche prob
1.trennt die normale vernindumg
2.wählt sich unter enter neu ein
3. (seite mit dem schwarzen hintergrund)

habs auch erstma aus inet explorer rausgenommen und wenigstens komm ich nichma aus versehen auf die seite da man jetzt, da die verbindung nich mehr existiert, n password brauch....

aber bitte bitte meldet euch wenn ihr ne rechnung habtr :cry: 
das doofe die seite is auch nich mehr im verdammten verlauf....wieso?i dont know...aber kann ncihma so nachprüfen wie ofts mich rausgeschmissen hat ohne dass ichs gemerkt hab

_IP  gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

aso und hab vorher drei progs rüberlaufen lassen natürlcih ncihts!!!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr Mitbetroffenen!

Hab das selbe Problem wie ihr? Man geht ins Internet, kurze Zeit später trennt sich die Verbindung, dann probiert sich der PC automatisch über die "Enter"-DFÜ-Verbindung einzuwählen, was aufgrund der Rufnr. 5 nicht geht! 

Gibt es schon eine Möglichkeit, diesenn Dialer zu löschen?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2006)

Perlemeier schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es schon eine Möglichkeit, diesenn Dialer zu löschen?


solange niemand in der Lage ist ein Exemplar zur Diagnose zur Verfügung zu stellen 
oder Hinweise, auf welcher Site der eingefangen wurde (URL nur per PN!),  ist das Suchen 
nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen.

der Name "Enter" ist echt clever gewählt....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2006)

Ich bitte die Betroffenen, sich anzumelden. Manche interessanten Details dürfen hier nicht offen gepostet werden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: das genannte Problem habe ich heute auch schon festgestellt*

Hallo. 
Ja..auch ich habe schon meine Telefonrechnung bekommen - für Einwahl mit "Enter 5". € 1,28 für ca. 2 Sekungen, das war die Zeit, bis ich den Modemstecker ziehen konnte, da sich das Fenster für die "Enter-5"-Verbindung nicht schließen ließ. Aufgrund des geringen Schadens habe ich allerdings keinen Einspruch gegen die Telefonrechnung eingelegt. Löschen ließ sich der Dialer nicht. Mein 190-Warner unterbricht zwar die Verbindung, so dass ich hoffe, daß kein weiterer Schaden entstehen wird, aber sie schleicht sich immer wieder neu ein.  :bigcry: Nachdem ich hier die Beiträge gelesen habe, sieht es ja fast so aus, als ob das Problem "arcor-spezifisch" ist? Denn auch ich bin über Arcor drin.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: das genannte Problem habe ich heute auch schon festgeste*



			
				xantippe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja..auch ich habe schon meine Telefonrechnung bekommen -
> für Einwahl mit "Enter 5". € 1,28 für ca. 2 Sekungen, .


Das steht  ja wohl kaum so auf der Telefonrechnung, welche Nummer ist angewählt worden? 
wenn nicht bekannt, sofort Einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern, geht auch nachträglich

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: das genannte Problem habe ich heute auch schon festgeste*



			
				xantippe schrieb:
			
		

> ...sieht es ja fast so aus, als ob das Problem "arcor-spezifisch" ist? Denn auch ich bin über Arcor drin.


nein.


----------



## xantippe75 (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: das genannte Problem habe ich heute auch schon festgeste*

Auf meiner Telefonrechnung steht die Rufnr. für die "Enter5"-Verbindung: 
00227130012


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: das genannte Problem habe ich heute auch schon festgeste*



			
				xantippe75 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meiner Telefonrechnung steht die Rufnr. für die "Enter5"-Verbindung:
> 00227130012


ha , Niger (illegaler  Auslandsdialer) 

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-dialer/57-23.html

cp


----------



## xantippe75 (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: das genannte Problem habe ich heute auch schon festgeste*

DANKE!!! Input für die grauen Zellen ist immer gut. 
Meine Tel-Rechnung ist vom 15.1.06. Werde - wie schon gesagt - aufgrund des Schaden-Nutzungs-Prinzips keinen Einspruch einlegen. Bleibt nur noch ein klitzekleines Prolemchen: Wie kriege ich dieses Alien-Dingen aus meinem Rechner raus?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: das genannte Problem habe ich heute auch schon festgeste*



			
				xantippe75 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde - wie schon gesagt - aufgrund des Schaden-Nutzungs-Prinzips keinen Einspruch einlegen.


würde ich schon tun, und wenn es nur dazu dient, es zu dokumentieren, die T-Com ist in der Vergangenheit
relativ kulant bei Auslandsdialern gewesen, wie Arcor sich verhält, weiß ich nicht. 


			
				xantippe75 schrieb:
			
		

> . Bleibt nur noch ein klitzekleines Prolemchen: Wie kriege ich dieses Alien-Dingen aus meinem Rechner raus?


schau erst mal hier:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/finden-und-loeschen.php
wenn das nicht weiter hilft,  müssen härtere Ungeziefervernichtungsmittel ran 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: das genannte Problem habe ich heute auch schon festgeste*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> xantippe75 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@admins: Das hätte ich gerne offiziell... Kann da jemand nachfragen? Bei Auslandsdialern kommt ja immer nur mal ne BSI-Warnung und sonst nichts. Das verstehen manche hier ja eh nicht, warum da die Telekom nicht nachhakt. Die könnten doch ein Interesse haben - oder anders rum, was könnte deren Interesse sein, kein Interesse zu haben?????


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Februar 2006)

Hi Aka,

diemal liegst Du falsch, denn die Informationen schlagen zuerst bei der T-Com auf und werden von dort aus an das BSI weiter gereicht!  :holy:


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2006)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> denn die Informationen schlagen zuerst bei der T-Com auf und werden von dort aus an das BSI weiter gereicht!  :holy:


und die T-Com hält sich mit offiziellen Statements dazu  äußerst bedeckt. Man will
 doch nicht die Kundschaft verschrecken. Bis heute gibt es, soweit mir bekannt, keine einzige 
offizielle Information zu Auslandsdialern von der T-COM. Auch das BSI informiert nur, dass es Auslandsdialer gibt
 aber nicht, wer die Nutzniesser sind. Die Mauer des Schweigens ....

cp


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Bis heute gibt es, soweit mir bekannt, keine einzige
> offizielle Information zu Auslandsdialern von der T-COM.



...und das wird bis auf weiteres so bleiben. :unbekannt:


----------



## webwatcher (16 Februar 2006)

Es scheint so, als ob die Maßnahmen der BNetzA, die zur Eindämmung der "Dialerei" geführt haben,
die Wachsamkeit und Vorbeugung gegen ungewollte und illegale Dialer haben in Vergessenheit geraten lassen.

Hier die Hinweise wie man sich vor finanziellem Risiko schützen kann 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

da die illegalen Dialer mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mit/als  Trojaner eingeschleust werden 
sind die entsprechenden Vorsichtmaßnahmen (Antivirensoftware)  obligatorisch.

ww


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer nicht will, hat wohl schon...
In Lanzarote wird man sich freuen...


----------



## Stine79 (17 Februar 2006)

Kann man nun davon ausgehen, dass 1,28 Euro der Minutenpreis ist (ohne Mehrwertssteuer) oder ist das dann der Preis für 2 Sekunden?
Dann wäre man ja fast bei nem Minutenpreis von um die 38 Euro! Da würden dann ganz schnell mal riesige Summen zusammenkommen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2006)

MMn eher der Minutenpreis.


----------



## Stine79 (17 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> MMn eher der Minutenpreis.



Das wollen wir doch mal hoffen, dass es der Minutenpreis ist.

Bin auch mal gespannt wie ARCOR sich verhält was diese Nummer bzw. Nummern betrifft. 

Wäre trotzdem ganz nett, wenn sich die Betroffenen anmelden würden, damit man in Kontakt treten kann per PN.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2006)

Es wurden offenbar auch höhere Schädigungen im dreistelligen Bereich berichtet...

Hier ein link, wo man evtl. Tipps für die  Entfernung des Dialers kriegt
http://www.hijackthis-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14018

*bitte nichts einfach löschen, sondern die gelöschen Dateien sorgfältig dokumentieren*
(ich hätte auch gerne ein Exemplar von enter.exe oder dieser _P9HEPQKBJ.exe... )


s.a.
http://www.hijackthis.de/

Anleitung:
http://hjt.klaffke.de/
(T-com meinte eben, dass ein normaler Festnetzanruf nach Niger max. 1,49 Euro/min kostet. Sind 89 Euro pro Stunde... Könnte ganz schön was zusammen kommen...)


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.hijackthis.de/
> Anleitung:
> http://hjt.klaffke.de/


hab gerade gesehen, dass die Anleitung fürs alte hijackthis gilt...
Mein aktuelles hijackthis bietet nach dem Start die option an "run a system scan and save a log file". wenn man das ausführt, kriegt man ein log-file...
Das könnte man dann hier anhängen oder im hijackthis-Forum.
Sinnvoll ist es übrigens:
- so viele Programme zu schliessen, wie möglich, bevor man hijackthis startet
- das log nach persönlichen Daten zu durchsuchen und diese evtl. zu editieren (Manche benennen ihren PC "Vorname Name" und das steht dann da drin)

allen viel Glück und:
nichts einfach so mal löschen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Februar 2006)

angbelich hat laut BSI die Tcom die (bzw eine der?) Dialernummer(n) bereits Mitte Januar gesperrt. Kann das jemand bestätigen?
http://www.telefontarif.de/forum/x-dialer/57-23.html


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Februar 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=139214#139214

muß ein"Insider" sein. Auf der BSI Seite steht bis heute  nichts und die T-Com schweigt sich beharrlich  völlig darüber aus. 
Selbst zu den Nummern, die beim BSI gelistet sind,  gibt es keine Verlautbarungen von der T-Com.... 
http://www.t-com.de/ > Auslandsdialer > kannitverstan ...

http://www.bsi.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm

cp


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2006)

> 00227130012





			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das jemand bestätigen?


Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## Stine79 (19 Februar 2006)

Bin ja mal gespannt wie sich ARCOR verhält. Sind schließlich auch Mitglied bei der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V.!


----------



## sascha (19 Februar 2006)

> Sind schließlich auch Mitglied bei der Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V.!



Dann kann ja nichts schiefgehen...  :holy:


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2006)

@ Aka,

Der Zugang zu den Nummern 002271***** ist seit 15.01.06 aus dem deutschen Festnetz gesperrt, genauso auch 0022739****.


----------



## Stine79 (20 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aka,
> 
> Der Zugang zu den Nummern 002271***** ist seit 15.01.06 aus dem deutschen Festnetz gesperrt, genauso auch 0022739****.



Leider habe ich immer noch keine Rechnung. Diese Warterei macht mich noch verrückt. Daher habe ich auch noch keine Nummer, die angewählt wurde. Bei ARCOR dauert das immer etwas länger.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

Gibt's schon was Neues?

Ich habe auch den Dialer mit DFÜ-Verbindung "Enter" auf meinem Rechner. 

Er wählt sich aber - laut Protokoll meiner Telefonanlage - zu einer Österreichischen Nummer (0043xxx) ein. Und ich habe kein ARCOR sondern ganz brav Telekom.

Gibt's irgendeinen Weg das Ding wieder zu entfernen? Ich habe hier nichts eindeutiges Finden können.

Wie sieht meine Chance auf Wiederspruch bei der Telekom aus?


----------



## kimble2001 (20 Februar 2006)

Jetzt als registrierter Benutzer ...  

Gibt's schon was Neues? 

Ich habe auch den Dialer mit DFÜ-Verbindung "Enter" auf meinem Rechner. 

Er wählt sich aber - laut Protokoll meiner Telefonanlage - zu einer Österreichischen Nummer (0043xxx) ein. Und ich habe kein ARCOR sondern ganz brav Telekom. 

Gibt's irgendeinen Weg das Ding wieder zu entfernen? Ich habe hier nichts eindeutiges Finden können. 

Wie sieht meine Chance auf Wiederspruch bei der Telekom aus?


----------



## Stine79 (20 Februar 2006)

Oh Leute, das wird ja immer doller! 

Hat sich denn schon wieder jemand mit der Bundesnetzagentur in Verbindung gesetzt und kann berichten, was die zu dem Thema ENTER meinten?


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Februar 2006)

Stine79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich denn schon wieder jemand mit der Bundesnetzagentur in Verbindung gesetzt und kann berichten, was die zu dem Thema ENTER meinten?


Was soll die dazu meinen, außer das Auslandsdialer illegal sind. Wie der Name sagt 
wählen solche Dialer (gefakte) Auslandsnummern an, die mit höchster  Wahrscheinlichkeit 
von ausländischen "Betreibern" stammen. Was also soll die BNetzA also deiner  Meinung nach tun?  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

So - ich habe jetzt erst einmal meine Einzugsermächtigung bei der Telekom gelöscht. 

Dann werde ich jetzt bei der nächsten Rechnung nur die Telekom-Gebühren bezahlen. Richtig?

Muss ich trotzdem schriftlich Einspruch erheben? 
Oder kennen die dann anhand der Auslandsnummer schon den illegalen Dialer?

Und wie krieg ich ihn nun wieder los?


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich trotzdem schriftlich Einspruch erheben?


Falls Verbindungen abgerechnet werden und Du über einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis verfügst, aus dem Du sie identifizieren kannst - ja! Natürlich musst Du der T-Com mitteilen, was und warum Du nicht bezahlen willst.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kennen die dann anhand der Auslandsnummer schon den illegalen Dialer?


Das ist gut möglich, denn die T-Com filtert bekannte Nummern (wie hier z. B. die aus Niger) automatisch aus der Rechnung, der Endkunde bekommt davon also gar nichts mit.


----------



## Satan (20 Februar 2006)

so hab mich jetzt auc´ht angemeldte, wär absolut nett wenn mir jmd die "interessanten details die hier ncih offen gepostet werden können", wie das vorhin so scön ausgedrückt wurde, zukommen lassen würde...


----------



## neuer Gast (20 Februar 2006)

*Also*

ich hatte den dialer auch draúf, habe diesen Logfile von hijackhits gemacht, dann mir den AVG Anti Virus Free Edition runtergeladen, der hat dann Trojaner bei mir gefunden (es war wohl ne kombi aus Trojaner u. Dialer), jetzt, seit freitag is er wohl weg, den Logfile habe ich abgespeichert u. ausgedruckt, für alle fälle.

Ich denke ich hatte ihn so ca ab dem 15.01 bis 20.01 eingefangen und habe erst nix bemerkt.

Meine Telekomrechnung incl. Einzelverbindungsnachweis bis zum 08.02 zeigte nix, werden sie also wohl rausgefiltert haben.
Bei Arcor habe ich Call by call, (abrechnung leider nur bis zum 14.01 da sagte mir mein experte wird wohl nichts von kommen, weil ich da ja call by call habe und dieser Dialer die Verbindung immer gekappt hat, und selbständig gewählt hat also ganz normal über die Telekom.

Ich hoffe es stimmt und hilft euch weiter

alles Gute


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

*Re: Also*



			
				neuer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meine Telekomrechnung incl. Einzelverbindungsnachweis bis zum 08.02 zeigte nix...
> 
> Bei Arcor habe ich Call by call, (abrechnung leider nur bis zum 14.01 da sagte mir mein experte wird wohl nichts von kommen....


Da het er Recht, Dein Experte! Du bist T-Com-Telefonkunde und verwendest für das Internet Arcor im "Internet by call". Um Arcor zu nutzen hast Du eine spezielle Einwahlnummer. Ein illegaler Auslandsdialer nimmt jedoch den üblichen Weg über das Netz der T-Com, kommt deshalb mit Arcor nur dadurch in Berührung, weil er die womöglich bestehende Verbindung trennt bzw. seine eigene Verbindung bevorzugt wird.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

Satan schrieb:
			
		

> ...wär absolut nett wenn mir jmd .... zukommen lassen würde...


Wie meinen? :gruebel:


----------



## Stine79 (21 Februar 2006)

*Re: Also*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> neuer Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie wäre das bei mir??????
Ich bekomme zwar von der Telekom eine Rechnung über die Grundgebühr und Sonderrufnummern (Auskunft, ....). 
Call by call und Preselect ist aber alles auf der ARCOR-Rechnung. Ergo alle Internetverbindungen und auch Telefonate, die über Preselect (auch Ausland) geführt werden.
Hatte den Dialer vermutlich auch vom 15.01. bis 17.01. drauf. Die letzte ARCOR-Rechnung ging nur bis 11.01. und die letzte Telekomrechnung bis Februar, aber ohne Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

Demnach hast Du einen Preselect-Vertrag mit Arcor. Da die Vorwahl 01070 standardmäßig auf Deinen Anschluss eingestellt ist, laufen Auslandsverbindungen natürlich auch über Arcor, sind somit evtl. auf der Arcor-Rechnung, wenn sie nicht auch dort zuvor gefiltert werden - das läuft analog (gem. Absprache der Unternehmen) zu Handlungsweisen der T-Com.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Satan schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So meint er das:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=139174#139174
aber die gemeinten Informationen sind nicht (mehr) so heiß wie meine fieberglühende Stirn


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aka,
> Der Zugang zu den Nummern 002271***** ist seit 15.01.06 aus dem deutschen Festnetz gesperrt, genauso auch 0022739****.


Heisst das auch, dass viele Betroffene, die von der komischen "5" berichtet haben, Glück hatten? Sollte man dann doch berücksichtigen, bei der evtl. staatsanwaltschaftlichen Würdigung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2006)

kimble2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Er wählt sich aber - laut Protokoll meiner Telefonanlage - zu einer Österreichischen Nummer (0043xxx) ein.


Bei der österreichischen rtr.at liegen zu den mir bekannten Nummern keine Beschwerden vor - das solltest Du ändern 
siehe RTR
(0043820xxxxxx=0820xxxxxx)



			
				aka an rtr schrieb:
			
		

> in Deutschland gibt es seit ein paar Wochen Meldungen zu einem Dialer, der u.a. eine Nummer in Niger anwählt. Es wurden aber auch Anwählversuche zu österreichischen Mehrwertenummern beobachtet:
> 0043-820-9213-66,-67,84,-85
> Der Block gehört der "Telekom Austria".
> Sind zu diesen Nummern Beschwerden bekannt?





			
				Antwort rtr schrieb:
			
		

> Hinsichtlich der von Ihnen angegebenen Rufnummern sind der RTR-GmbH  derzeit keinerlei Beschwerden bekannt.


----------



## gex_27 (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

gehöre auch zu den ENTER-Betroffenen und möchte mich in die Diskussion mit einklinken. Kann leider nicht mehr genau sagen, wann der Dialer mit der ominösen Rufnummer "5" bei mir zum ersten Mal aufgetreten ist, aber ich schätze Mitte/Ende Januar. Gehe ausschließlich über Internet-by-call (Provider Freenet) online. Habe (schon immer) eine Abfrage, die den Verbindungsaufbau bestätigen muss. So bin ich überhaupt erst auf ENTER gestoßen. Habe die Abfrage natürlich immer verneint, wenn ENTER online gehen wollte und deswegen (hoffentlich) auch keine überteuerten Internetverbindungen (werde das bei der Telefonrechnung checken). 

Der Dialer frägt nacheinander, d. h. immer wenn ich eine Verbindungsaufbaunachfrage verneint habe, drei oder vier Nummern ab. Inzwischen allerdings andere als anfangs. Habe sie mir notiert, aber leider nicht griffbereit (wird nachgeliefert). 

Löschen aus den Netzwerkverbindungen bringt nichts bzw. hilft nur für die aktuelle Online-Sitzung. Habe das Problem fasst immer, wenn ich online gehe. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich mir den Dialer immer wieder auf's Neue einfang, oder er sich irgendwo auf meinem PC eingenistet hat (eher wahrscheinlich). Deshalb wäre es super, hier eine Lösung zu bekommen, das Ding dauerhaft loszuwerden. 

Bis demnächst


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

*enter 5*

ich hatte das gleiche problem, hab den dialer mit 'spyware doctor' entfernt!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

also 1. sie :evil: nich er
und 2. stands  auf seite 2 als grund warum man sich doch bitte anmelden sollt, aber naja wurde schon beantwortet

hab übrigens meine rechnung bekommen und hat sich nur etwa zweima ganz kurz eingewählt hab dafür etwa 4 euro zu blechen*aufatmet*

trotzdem wärn die infos ja ma ganz interessant


----------



## Satan (21 Februar 2006)

mist stimmt gar nich muss mehr blechen grad noch ma auf der seite geschaut...mom also 0,2551 pro Tarifeinheit/min war 36 sek on und 1 einheit heißt rechnet in min ab.
nur kann mir jmd erklären wieso das Teil bei der rechnung unter der nr für das telefon is....hab ne extra nr, leitung fürs net 
wie gehtn das?
telefonnr is wie vorher schon erwähnt jedesma die in österreich gewesen:
0043-20921366


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2006)

stimmt die Nummer oder fehlt da eine 8?
ich glaube irgendwie, bei dem Mistdialer hat sich das routing verschluckt
(mit 8 wäre es wieder eine 0820-Nummer aus einem Block von "Telekom Austria")
(die Endziffer 67 ist bereits aufgefallen als enter.exe-Anwählziel)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2006)

Kann jemand mal das BSI auf die österreichischen Nummern aufmerksam machen? Ich habe zwar mal eine Anfrage an Telekom Austria geschickt, aber ob die sich von klein-aka beeindrucken lassen?


----------



## Satan (21 Februar 2006)

sry ja fehlt ne 8
tippen is schwer  
also noma: 0043820921366


----------



## Satan (21 Februar 2006)

sagt ma weiß eigentl jmd inzwischen woher der kommt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2006)

Nein. Möglicherweise über Italien - aber da man noch nicht mal genau weiss, woher, lässt sich auch die Frage nach evtl. verseuchten Seiten (falls es die überhaupt gibt: das bezweifle ich) nicht beantworten. Seite Mitte Januar sind die ersten Nummern gesperrt und selbst wenn jetzt neue nachkommen, wird es immer so laufen: ein paar Opfer, von denen ein paar zahlen und sich ein paar wehren - die dann (+ einige "nichts unternehmende/merkende") nicht zahlen müssen und daher die Sache nicht weiter verfolgen. Bis zur nächsten Nummer. Ich nenne das mal "Petrus-Prinzip", dem genialen Formulierer dieser Taktik gewidmet.
Was man bräuchte, sind verseuchte "aktiv wählende" Rechner. Einer davon steht irgendwo in Franken und sollte schnellstens zur Polizei gebracht werden. 

Gell...


----------



## Stine79 (24 Februar 2006)

Also, meine Rechnung ist auch endlich da!
Sind 131,55 + Mehrwertssteuer.
Die Verbindungen gingen zu den Nummern

00227130012 (6x) und 00227393012 (1 x).


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2006)

Also waren Deine Verbindungen vor dem 16.01.2006.

Ich habe mich eben bei Arcor kundig gemacht und dort meinte man, dass Du die Rechnung (insbesondere die Einzelpositionen unter Hinweis auf einen illegalen Auslandsdiealer reklamieren sollst.


----------



## Stine79 (24 Februar 2006)

Brief ist schon weg! Reklamation der Positionen unter Hinweis auf Auslandsdialer.

Die Verbindungen waren aber genau vom 15.01. bis 17.01.!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2006)

bsi schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Ihnen angegebenen Nummern 0043-820921366, -67, -84 und -85 sind gestern, 23.02.2006, von der Deutschen Telekom (DTAG) als dialer-verdächtig gesperrt worden.
> ...
> - Werden Nummern von der DTAG als dialer-verdächtig gesperrt, können
> Sie gegen diese Positionen Ihrer Rechnung Widerspruch einlegen und um
> ...


Grüsse

@admins: Zeit für eine extra Nachricht?


----------



## Robinn (28 Februar 2006)

Hello,

I tried to read this whole post but I can't understand everything of it.
I have the same problem and I'm wondering what you guys did about it to remove it?
I have the same dailer: ENTER that shows up all the time with the number "5".
And after something shows up with a name: "Dailer" and then I get a screen that it couldn't made a connection. Its very anoing because when it shows up I get back to windows while playing a game.

Hope you guys can answer on this in english please..

greetz,

Robin


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2006)

First of all you must be sure that this dialer didn't cause costs on your telephone bill...
I don't know where you are coming from, but for example for UK this dialler might use the numbers
0056113680
0056113681
0056113682
0056113683 
which are phone numbers in Chile (South America).

So if you fear to get a high phone bill, you should not delete anything without a documentation...

The deletion of the dialler (or the trojan that seems to come with it) depends a bit on the Operating System you are using...
Some anti-virus-software detects the dialer and therefore should be able to delete it. At the moment I do not know which AV software detects "enter.exe"  Maybe an expert could leave a comment on that here...

A good start would be to download "hijackthis" (a powerful tool to find malware)
--> with explanations in English here:
http://www.hijackthis.de/

You may also try the following link with explanations in English:
http://home.neo.rr.com/manna4u/
(general explanations for the deletion of malware)

Here are some forums in English that may be helpful - and they are English 

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24
http://castlecops.com/forum67.html
http://gladiator-antivirus.com/forum/index.php?showforum=170
http://forums.tomcoyote.org/index.php?showforum=27

There you find assistance in analyzing your "hijackthis logs" (see www.hijackthis.de )

You could also download "hijackthis" and post a log here, but I think it's far better to get assistance from someone speaking your language!

Best of luck to you!
aka


----------



## xantippe75 (3 März 2006)

*Dialer Enter5*

Hallo. 
Nachdem ich mit Hinblick auf meine März-Faktura gegen meine Februar-Faktura Einspruch eingelegt habe, bekam ich von der Kundenbetreuung der T-Com als Antwort, daß man mir für den Dialer Enter5 abgebuchten Betrag eine Gutschrift erstellen wird.


----------



## "Enter"Opfer (5 März 2006)

*"Enter" vorsicht!!!!!*

hallo zusammen,
gott sei dank habe ich ein "enter" forum gefunden! hatte die gleichen probleme wie ihr, also auf einmal wählte sich "enter" mit der 5 und noch 2 zahlen ein, am anfang hatte ich das zweimal für so 20min. nicht gemerkt. ok, dann im dfü netzwerk wieder gelöscht, nach 10min. wieder einwahl von "enter"!!!!! sofort wieder raus! das ging über 7 tage, also zweimal 20min. und dann immer wieder einwahl von "enter" und sofort wieder raus!! so jetzt der schock, am fr 3/3/06 kam die telefonrechnung, in diesen 7 tagen habe ich angeblich verbindungen nach NIGER für 212,88 euro gehabt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "enter" sitzt in NIGER!!!! jetzt liegt die beweislast bei mir, heul!! gruss alex


----------



## sascha (5 März 2006)

> jetzt liegt die beweislast bei mir, heul!!



Wer will den diese Niger-Verbindungen bei Dir abrechnen - doch nicht etwa  die T-Com, oder?


----------



## Der Jurist (5 März 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > jetzt liegt die beweislast bei mir, heul!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wer will den diese Niger-Verbindungen bei Dir abrechnen - doch nicht etwa  die T-Com, oder?



 Zur Beweislast


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2006)

> jetzt liegt die beweislast bei mir, heul!!


weil eine neue Seite beginnt, will ich den wichtigen link von "Der Jurist" noch einmal wiederholen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163
("Zum Thema Beweislast")

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161
("Erste Hilfe")

Versuche bitte, jemanden zu finden, der sich Deinen PC anschaut. Wenn noch Dateien drauf sind im Zusammenhang mit "enter", dann ab zur Polizei! Anzeige erstatten, auf diese Diskussion hier verweisen, in 2-3 Tagen hast Du Deinen PC wieder.


Welche Nigernummer war es genau?
002271300-61,-66,-67,-68,-71,-77 sind bekannt
? 900227130076,-78

hast Du nach österreichischen Nummern auch gekuckt?
(9)0043-820-921384,-67,-85


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*dialer enter*

Hallo Leutchen,

also, nochmal: ich hatte 6,90 auf meiner letzten Telefonrechnung. ich war zweimal sehr kurz über den dialer enter ("5") im netz. teuer.
ich habe noch nicht widersprochen, da nicht so viel geld. sollte ich aber vielleicht doch machen.

leute, hat irgendeiner ne idee, wie wir den jetzt losbekommen?????

Und: wie lange kann ich gegen meine telefonrechnung widerspruch einlegen?

also, lasst uns das problem mal lösen, leute!

Gruß,
PW


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*dialer enter*

ach, und noch wichtig: bei mir war das eine 0900-er nummer!
ist aber nicht richtig aufgeführt, obwohl ich eine einzelaufstellung habe.
ist jawohl der hammer!

Lg,
PW


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 März 2006)

Dann schau, dass Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis kriegst - das wäre sehr interessant... Hast Du einen Teil der Nummer?


> ist aber nicht richtig aufgeführt


was soll das heissen???


----------



## Stine79 (6 März 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Nigernummer war es genau?
> 002271300-61,-66,-67,-68,-71,-77 sind bekannt
> ? 900227130076,-78



Und bei mir waren es die 002271300-12 und die 002273930-12

Habe aber noch keine Antwort von ARCOR, was denn nun ist. Den Betrag hatte ich schon mal abgezogen.
Wie könnte ich denn noch tätig werden?


----------



## Stine79 (8 März 2006)

So, gestern war die Antwort von ARCOR im Briefkasten. Genau wie ich es erwartet habe, lediglich ein Standartschreiben. Es kann also davon ausgegangen werden, dass sich nicht wirklich jemand dort mit dem Auslandsdialer auseinandergesetzt hat.


".......Eine Überprüfung der von Ihnen reklamierten Rechnung hat ergeben, dass alle Verbindungen von Ihrem Anschluss aus so hergestellt wurden, wie wir sie berechnet haben.....
Bitte beachten Sie, dass wir nicht feststellen können, ob fremde Personen Zugang zu Ihrem Anschluss haben. Wir bitten Sie daher zu kontrollieren, ob möglicherweise Unbefugte von Ihrem Anschluss aus telefoniert haben könnten. Darüber hinaus kann es sein, dass Verbindungen von Ihrem Endgerät automatisch erzeugt wurden, beispielswiese Wahlwiederholungen durch Faxgeräte oder Computer-Modems........"


Man könnte fast glauben, dass keiner mein Schreiben überhaupt gelesen hat.

Nun überlege ich wie ich weiter verfahren soll.


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

Stine79 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann also davon ausgegangen werden, dass sich nicht wirklich jemand dort mit dem Auslandsdialer auseinandergesetzt hat.


Oh doch, ich habe mich in Deiner Sache sogar schon selbst an Arcor gewandt und dort ist das Problem mit genau diesen Nummern bekannt. Die Empfehlung für Dich hatte ich von Arcor erhalten > HIER <.


----------



## Stine79 (8 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Stine79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, dann werden wohl aber solche Einsprüche gegen die Telefonrechnung nicht gleich an die richtige Stelle weitergeleitet. 
Ich habe als Antwort einfach dieses Standartschreiben bekommen.  Darauf gibt es keine Angabe zu einem Ansprechpartner, keine Unterschrift (da wohl automatisch erstellt) usw.... Gehe also davon aus, dass die Kunden nicht wirklich ernst genommen werden.
Werde nochmal schreiben, aber irgendwann vergeht mir die Lust, aber das ist wohl genau das, was sie erreichen wollen.  -  Die Leute haben keine Lust mehr auf die Auseinandersetzung und bezahlen irgendwann.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 März 2006)

@Stine79,
wenn Du ihnen schreibst, weise sie doch einmal dezent daraufhin, dass die abgerechnete Nummer so gar nicht im Rufnummernplan von Niger existiert, und es sich somit *um einen illegalen Dialer handeln muss*. Da sie somit Kenntnis von diesem Missbrauch haben, wuerde ich bei weiterem Beharren über eine Geldwäsche-Anzeige nachdenken.

Quelle: http://www.itu.int/itudoc/itu-t/number/n/ner/72014.html


----------



## Stine79 (8 März 2006)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @Stine79,
> wenn Du ihnen schreibst, weise sie doch einmal dezent daraufhin, dass die abgerechnete Nummer so gar nicht im Rufnummernplan von Niger existiert, und es sich somit *um einen illegalen Dialer handeln muss*. Da sie somit Kenntnis von diesem Missbrauch haben, wuerde ich bei weiterem Beharren über eine Geldwäsche-Anzeige nachdenken.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.itu.int/itudoc/itu-t/number/n/ner/72014.html



Dass es sich um einen illegalen Auslandsdialer handelt, hatte ich ihnen bereits geschrieben. 
Es wird eben so hingestellt, als hätte ich diese Verbindungen angewählt. Frei nach dem Motto "......Wir haben die Verbindungen überprüft....Es ist alles richtig abgerechnet......"


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

Dass richtig abgerechnet wurde, ist wahrscheinlich so. Da der Dialer keine Mehrwertnummer verwendete, übernimmt das Telefonunternehmen (wenn es bei Dir nur schon so weit wäre) aus Kulanz den Schaden und da ziert man sich anscheinend noch bei Dir hier. Schreibe nochmal hin und warte ab, was passiert, den richtigen Kontakt sende ich Dir per PN.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 März 2006)

Stine79 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird eben so hingestellt, als hätte ich diese Verbindungen angewählt.


genau das ist nicht möglich, da es die Nummer nicht als reguläre Teilnehmernummer gibt.


			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Du ihnen schreibst, weise sie doch einmal dezent daraufhin,
> dass die abgerechnete Nummer so gar nicht im Rufnummernplan von Niger existiert,l


Die Technik illegaler Dialer illegale  Pseudoauslandsnummern zu verwenden ist schon lange bekannt, auch Arcor sollte
 das mittlerweile mitbekommen haben. Die T-Com hat das schon lange "stillschweigend" akzeptiert... 
Vor allem sperrt die T-Com solche Nummern von sich aus beim Auftreten von Unregelmäßigkeiten
und läßt sich nicht auf solche unerfreulichen Debatten ein. Hat eben alles seine Vor-und Nachteile...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

*telekom austria*

hallo,
wir haben heut auch die rechnung bekommen.
70€ für diesen block von der telekom austria, das is ja der hammer.
dank eurer einträge weiß ich jetzt aber schon mehr.
aber etwas würd ich gern noch wissen:
wenn die telekom die nummer seit dem 23.2. als dialer-versächtig gesperrt hat, bekomme ich dann auch die kosten von vor dem 23.2. erstattet?
weiß irgendwer ob es bestimmte internet seiten sind, die beim 1. aufrufen kosten verursachen, oder suchen die ihre ofper planlos im ganzen netz?
wählt sich der dialer im folgenden immer so lange ein wie man im netz ist? zb auch bei flat?
ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass wir die kosten erstattet kriegen, is ja auch recht viel. 
liebe grüße, sophie


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2006)

Wende dich doch mal an die österreichische Schlichtungsstelle www.rtr.at



			
				rtr schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage vom 17.02.2006 können wir Ihnen folgendes mitteilen:
> Hinsichtlich der von Ihnen angegebenen Rufnummern sind der RTR-GmbH
> derzeit keinerlei Beschwerden bekannt.





			
				aka schrieb:
			
		

> ein befreundeter Techniker hat einen der Dialer untersucht, der eine österreichische Nummer wählt. Ich bin kein Betroffener, aber hiermit haben Sie eine Beschwerde vorliegen...



Da war die telekom aber ja auch schon so weit 





> wenn die telekom die nummer seit dem 23.2. als dialer-versächtig gesperrt hat


zum Rest später


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2006)

*Re: telekom austria*



			
				sophie schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die telekom die nummer seit dem 23.2. als dialer-versächtig gesperrt hat, bekomme ich dann auch die kosten von vor dem 23.2. erstattet?


Es ist schwierig, aus der Ferne zu beurteilen, nach welchen Kriterien die Deutsche Telekom Auslandsdialer kulant regelt oder nicht... Eigentlich dürfte klar sein, dass der Dialer eben Nigernummern UND österreichische Nummern bediente. Insofern sehe ich da keinen Unterschied. Also würde ich vermuten (für Dich hoffen), dass die Telekom den Betrag kulant erstattet.

Ich kenne auch Deine Nummer in Österreich nicht (oder hast Du die irgendwo genannt?)(poste mal bitte die komplette Nummer), Du kannst sie mal hier eingeben --> RTR-Nummernabfrage, dann erhältst Du den Anbieter (Vorauswahl 0820, dann Rest der Nummer eingeben). 
Mit diesen Infos kannst Du Dich dann an www.rtr.at wenden (die österreichische Schlichtungsstelle, die eben Kenntnis hat, das was mit diesen Nummern nicht stimmt)
klick einfach auf die blaue Schrift.

Vielleicht ist das aber auch gar nicht notwendig und die Telekom erstattet das unabhängig von den Aktivitäten der Österreicher. Hast Du denn schon einmal intensiver nachgefragt bei Magenta?



> weiß irgendwer ob es bestimmte internet seiten sind, die beim 1. aufrufen kosten verursachen, oder suchen die ihre ofper planlos im ganzen netz?


 Das ist unklar. Die Personen, die evtl. Auskunft dazu geben könnten, sind bekannt - aber es ist fraglich, ob die Dir oder mir Auskunft geben würden. Auch ist nicht bekannt, ob das BSI oder die Telekom da nachfragen. Wozu auch? "Bestimmte Seiten" sind bekannt, was nicht ausschliesst, dass es "unbestimmte Seiten" gibt oder andere Wege, wie das Ding auf den Rechner kommt. Ob da ein Trojaner (Downloader) beteiligt war, würde ich nicht ausschliessen. Bin aber kein Techniker - vielleicht gibt einer noch einen Kommentar ab, der davon mehr versteht.


> wählt sich der dialer im folgenden immer so lange ein wie man im netz ist?


 Die Erfahrungen mit diesen Dialern in anderen europäischen Ländern waren so, dass der Dialer sich als Standardverbindung einwählte. Ich habe aber auch schon gehört, dass er sich bei einem Betroffenen "wahllos" einwählte.


> zb auch bei flat?


 wenn er sich einwählt, bricht er Deine Flatrateverbindung ab.


> ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass wir die kosten erstattet kriegen, is ja auch recht viel.


Ich glaube nicht ernsthaft, dass es einen Anspruch der Telekom (ob der deutschen oder der österreichischen) gibt, das Geld von Dir zu fordern. Soll sich doch der mutmasslich engelsgleiche Telekomanbieter aus der Schweiz melden, dem die bisher auffälligen österreichischen Nummern gehören...

Wichtige Lektüre:
Die "ERSTE HILFE" --> blaue Schrift klicken

Kannst Du auf deinen PC 2-3 Tage verzichten? Dann bring ihn zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle und erstatte Anzeige. Danke.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

danke aka,
da wir die rechnung grad erst haben werden wir uns nun mal beschweren und schauen was dabei raus kommt.
die nummer war die hier schon öfter genannte:
0043-820-921366,-67,-85
grüße, sophie


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> die nummer war die hier schon öfter genannte:
> 0043-820-921366,-67,-85grüße, sophie


???
0043820921366
oder
0043820921367
oder
0043820921385
oder
alle drei???


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

*Re: Dialer "Enter"...*



			
				Gast123 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe seit einigen Tagen den gleichen Dialer. Wenn ich mich ins Internet einwähle, wird die Verbindung gekappt und ich höre, wie sich eine Nummer versucht einzuwählen. Ich mache das Modem dann immer gleich aus und entferne die DFÜ-Verbindung namens ENTER sofort aus den Verbindungen.


Nur ein paar Fragen:

Warum installierst Du diesen Dialer? Lässt Du global im Browser JavaScripts zu, wird die Windows-Registry (besonders Autostarts) überwacht? Mit welchen Rechten surftst Du unter Windows? Kennst Du Linux (ein anderes Betriebssystem; kostet nichts); Firefox ist ein (anderer) Browser ...


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher nur allgemeine Hinweise zum Entfernen dieses Dialers gefunden (schau mal da oder dort). Hat denn niemand eine konkrete Anleitung zum dauerhaften Entfernen speziell dieses Dialers "Enter"?


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*enter loswerden*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe vom PC und seinen vielen Geheimnissen keine Ahnung. Als Ende letzten Jahres/Anfang diesen Jahres unser PC nach 3 - 4 maligen Einwählversuchen auf einmal ein eigenleben entwickelt = er fing an sich ohne unser zutun selber einzuwählen. Wir haben dann immer schnell herunter gefahren oder wenn es nicht mehr ging den Stecker gezogen. 

Nachdem uns klar war, das es ein Dialer ist haben wir rumgehorcht und sind auch auf diesen Treat gestoßen. Welch eine Erleichterung: Wir waren nicht allein mit unserem Problem. Was ich aber hier nicht verstanden habe sind die Rechnungsprobleme. Bei uns ist auf der Rechnung nichts gewesen. Er hat es also anscheinend nicht geschaft sich einzuwählen.

Ich habe dan PC-Kundige Bekannte gefragt; und die haben mir Freeware von Zonealarm und Antivir gebrannt. An ein Herunterladen von Schutzprogrammen aus dem Internet war nicht zu denken!! Dann habe ich sie auf meinen PC geladen, und siehe da, daß Antivir hat einen Trojaner und einen Dialer gefunden. Jetzt ist beides in Quarantäne bis mir einer sagt wie´s weiter geht. 

Es ist schön wieder ins Netz zu können.  

Gruß dodo


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 März 2006)

Hi Dodo,

bitte kurz mal posten, welche Meldungen Antivir und Zonealarm ausspuckten. Den Dialer kenn ich, aber wuerde mir gerne mal den Trojaner anschauen. Dazu muesstest Du Dich anmelden, und koenntest diesen dann per Privater Nachricht an mich schicken.
Gruesse
TSCN


----------



## Stine79 (29 März 2006)

So, ich war ja hier wohl das nervigste Dialer-Opfer, das hier die ganzen Moderatoren und tüchtigen Stammuser mit meiner Verzweiflung zur Verzweiflung gebracht hat.

Ich habe nun das Thema Niger-Dialer für mich abgeschlossen und ARCOR will mir den Betrag gutschreiben.

Ohne die Leute hier, die sogar mir Laien einige Dinge verständlich machen konnten, hätte ich das bestimmt nicht geschafft.
Außerdem sollte vielleicht auch mal erwähnt werden, dass bei der Regtp (bzw. Bundesnetzagentur) überaus freundliche Beamte bzw. Angestellte arbeiten. Auch das sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2006)

*AW: Dialer "Enter" und Niger-Einwahlen...*



Satan schrieb:


> sagt ma weiß eigentl jmd inzwischen woher der kommt?


ja.
Interessiert nur keinen


----------

